# adding pictures



## gardener44 (Oct 28, 2016)

Can you tell me how to add pictures? I go on to the insert mage icon and it asks for the url? I'm not sure if this is the right way to put a picture on as usually it asks you to upload one I thought?
thanks for any help


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

There are two ways to attach an image:

1. You can upload to a photo website first (e.g. Photobucket), get the link and then put the link into the box which appears when you click on "Insert image"
or
2. Click on "Go advanced" below the quick reply box. Then, when the advanced menu appears, you can click on the paper clip icon on the menu (attachments). You can then upload a photo, provided it conforms to the limits shown for file size. If your photo is too big, you may need to optimise it (reduce size) by using photo software.

I hope that this helps you. I attach a thumbnail as an example, although the forum software has rotated the image by 90 degrees because it does not like portrait (longest side vertical) orientation.


----------



## gardener44 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Pictures of Chesters as a puppy*


----------



## gardener44 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks very much I've attached a couple of thumb nails so that's a start


----------



## gardener44 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Pictures of Chester as a puppy*

View attachment 122881


View attachment 122889


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Ahhh Chester looks just like Henry did when he was little! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toulmin6 (Feb 16, 2019)

*Squirrel*

This is Squirrel now 16 weeks old


----------

